
Yamaha reveals real-time musical collaboration system over Internet - kazuya
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.y2lab.com%2Fjp%2Ftechnology%2Fnetduetto.html&act=url
======
kazuya
Similar technology: Ohm Studio (<http://www.ohmstudio.com>)

